# Peel-able Nailpolish



## McRubel (May 14, 2009)

*Paint &amp; Peel TM Trend Collection*

This collection of good-for-you hues is inspired by whatâ€™s happening on the street and the runway - colors that are hard to come by but not to remove! Touch ups are a snap with the fast drying formula.

Source and Pics: Paint &amp; Peel Trend Collection | Sula Beauty












I saw this at Ulta for $9. The unique colors really caught my eye. The only thing is that the bottle looks a lot smaller than average. It also makes me wonder, will it stay on without peeling while I do everyday tasks?


----------



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

Sounds like smething I'd like!! When I need to do a fast gender change! Lol. Wonder how easy they peel off?


----------



## McRubel (May 14, 2009)

I did some searching online and a girl posted on her blog that it peeled off in one piece!!

http://cosmetic-candy.com/?p=4693


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2009)

hmm. Sounds interesting, but I agree, how would you prevent it from peeling when you were doing regular tasks?


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2009)

Personally to me, they'd be a waste of time! I want my polish to last and it has the ability to be peeled off, just like Rosie said, how would it last doing just everyday tasks. If you washed the dishes it'd be all gone!


----------



## Roxie (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, that wouldn't work for me...


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did some searching online and a girl posted on her blog that it peeled off in one piece!!
http://cosmetic-candy.com/?p=4693

Perfect!!! Some times I need to change real quick.... lol I have to get some and try it out!!


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2009)

Hell, my polish does that anyway


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hell, my polish does that anyway Your just ahead of the curve, Aprill!! Should have gotten a paten! Lol.


----------



## HairEgo (May 15, 2009)

Id rather not peel off layers of my nails with the polsih, I'll stick with my good old OPI


----------



## fawp (May 15, 2009)

To be honest, I do this with regular polish. If you put one coat of base coat, three layers of color, and one top coat, the polishes will dry "heavy"...then you can just grab the corner and peel it off in one layer. This works especially well in/after a hot shower or bath.


----------



## esha (May 15, 2009)

I just would not like to peel a layer of nail off. My nails have already lately been pretty brittle.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To be honest, I do this with regular polish. If you put one coat of base coat, three layers of color, and one top coat, the polishes will dry "heavy"...then you can just grab the corner and peel it off in one layer. This works especially well in/after a hot shower or bath. i'm ashamed to say but i remove most of my nail polish this way! especially opi cremes. for the life of me i can't keep opi cremes on my nails. i'm really fine with shimmers, glitters, jellies, sheers.. it's just those damn cremes. no amount of top coat will stop me from getting those off!! lol
i prefer polishes that don't peel at all. i'd rather kick my habit than feed it!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 15, 2009)

If they peel that easily, as much as I love to peel, than for 9 bucks that's too much.


----------



## lolaB (May 18, 2009)

I just bought a couple of these, and I actually like them. I wore Watermelon with Barielle Camouflage base and Seche Vite top coat all weekend, and it wore very nicely with no chipping. I peeled it off this morning with no trouble at all. My nails looked perfectly fine after with no dryness or anything. They're convenient for me because I change my polish so often, and removal can be a PITA sometimes. I only wish they had a wider color selection!


----------

